# What kind of shark



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Caught in the gulf of Florida on the beach, sand shark?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

No picture


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

404 pic not found


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It's the the invisible type nice fish there!!!!! I think


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Ghost shark!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on the great ghost shark, LOL.
sherman


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I've never seen one before, or now for that matter !!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

First one wrong picture, still on my first cup of coffee

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

bull shark perhaps? i caught one off the beach in the gulf years ago and that is what i always thought it was but i am not that sure.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Baby thersher by the looks of the tail


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Baby thersher by the looks of the tail


Deff looks like a small thresher


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Might have lost some of the tail though


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That's what I was thinking, buddy thinks it's a sand shark but I sure don't, thing had some nasty teeth for a baby

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

more like a lemon now that i looked a little harder


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

http://sharkswhalesdolphins.photoshelter.com/img/pixel.gif

That's a baby lemon, think that's it

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-g...-brandon-cole-girl-holds-lemon-shark-baby.jpg

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Very common in the gulf I read

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

I used to live in florida...i remember during summer all you could catch were baby sharks about that size alll day long


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

it could be a thresher shark but I think its just a plane old every day sand shark. I have caught a bunch of these fishing just of shore in florida. just look at the tail and fins.
sherman


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Lemons have what appears to be two dorsal fins.

Head is wrong for a bull.

The tail is NO WHERE near long enough for a thresher. The tails are nearly as long as the body.

Looks like a sandbar shark.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

It is definitely not a thresher, tail is about 1/5 the size of a thresher.

I'm kinda leaning toward a bull. The pix I looked at are similar. They don't seen to get that "thick shoulder" look until later.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Did it put up a fight? Ill be in obx next week trying to catch sone sharks,regardless of size.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Most sharks that people call sand sharks are not actually sand sharks. Its become a generic term for a lot of small shark species. Its not a lemon, bull, or thresher. Im pretty sure its a small blacknose (very common), but Im no expert.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> Im pretty sure its a small blacknose (very common), but Im no expert.


i agree now that i look up blacknose. thanks now i know what i really caught 10 years ago.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> i agree now that i look up blacknose. thanks now i know what i really caught 10 years ago.


Maybe it's my phone...but where's the black nose? It should have a very easy to see black nose. Again, it could be my screen.


----------



## bigticket (Jun 24, 2009)

Honestly, based on the size and picture quality, it's impossible to tell but that could be any number of a dozen different common shark species. Silky, spinner, blacknose, dusky, etc. Any black tips or nose could easily be obscured or blown out by the camera flash.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Definitely a sauger. No way is it a saugeye or a walleye.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

BottomBouncer said:


> Maybe it's my phone...but where's the black nose? It should have a very easy to see black nose. Again, it could be my screen.


They don't all have an obvious black nose. Some don't seem to have any black at all.


----------



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Possibly an Atlantic sharp nose but I'm not sure if the lose is long enough


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jakekettle1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Definitely a gabboon viper!!! Cool thread


----------



## TRAVIS22 (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks like Black tip shark to me....catch lots of them when on vacation on Sanibel Island


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd say blacktip too. Lived in Fort Myers for 17 years and caught a lot. They are the most common I think. Only thing it lacks is the, uh, well, black tip on its dorsal. Maybe just because it's young?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Stealth14Angler (May 11, 2014)

First pic, notice the grey outline on the tailfin, looks to be a baby spinner. Second pic is definitely a baby blacktip.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

after looking at the last picture I have to agree that it could very well be a small black tip shark. it does have black on a couple of fins. the rest could come later after it gets a little older. but the tail fin just isn't right for a sand shark. the tail fin on a sand shark has a noticeable notch in them.
sherman


----------



## harry1 (Apr 17, 2004)

it's a baby mega shark!!!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Im leaning tords a little shark.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Dinner Shark.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

"A tiger shark!"

"A whaaaaaat?"


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Its a black tip. used to catch a lot of em.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

That could be a cross between a white crappie dad and a Megladon mom. Won't be able to tell for sure for a while, the spots will come in until it gets a little bigger. Looks like it takes after the mom though. 

Mr. A


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Spotted bass, the jaw doesn't extend far back enough to be a largemouth.


----------

